# How can you talk to a therapist?



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm just curious. I don't understand how u guys have no problem telling a stranger (or anybody) about your problems. Do you suspend your social anxiety for an hour?
i just don't get it. i would be terrified.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

I _am_ terrified. However, I force myself, and the psychologist totally understands-very patient and considerate-so that makes it easier. Sometimes I still have a really hard time saying anything and I have been going over 1 year.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's not easy. There's no off switch. But I think it took years to get this far. I've only been going for three weeks and it's still hard to overcome the basics of communicating, but she doesn't push me if I'm uncomfortable. It's a gradual process and you have to be ready for it. I don't have any other choice, so I kinda have to talk to her or be stuck here or burst completely.


----------



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! Makes more sense to me now.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

may i ask , how did you told you doctor about your problem ?

i want to go Monday to ask for a referral to a psychologist
but i don't know how to say/explain it.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I remember i was very anxious when i first went into therapy and i had a lot of problems talking. But ive seen enough doctors/therapists now to feel a bit more comfortable. Also i know that anything said inside the room is completely confidential. I feel safe that i can say anything and no one else will know what I said.


----------



## socialanxietyfix (Nov 30, 2012)

The idea of therapy is that it's a "safe place". The only way therapy works is if you view the therapist as an impartial contributor. Otherwise, it becomes impossible to open up and really get the full benefit of a session.

So, I don't have social anxiety talking to a therapy BECAUSE they're a therapist. It's their role. Not sure if that came out clear - but I'm sticking to it


----------

